# Leaving fingerprints, smudges, etc in a fine art book of personal work



## aandr34 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been working on an ongoing series for several years that now involves scanning disposable camera prints. It is an extensive series of at least fifty packets of disposables and I do not have the negatives for a lot of them, so I have been scanning the 5x7 prints with my scanner. I wanted an opinion on leaving fingerprints, smudges, and scratches in the final product. Do you think it ADDS to the aesthetic or distracts from the image? Is it perhaps considered cliche or lazy to leave them in? I am torn on this issue and would like some advice on what to do with my hundreds of scanned prints! Thanks!​


----------



## KmH (Sep 30, 2013)

Duplicate. Closed per TPF FAQ regarding cross-posting in multiple forums - Photography Forum & Digital Photography Forum FAQ

Post replies here - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...rints-scratches-smudges-okay-intolerable.html


----------

